# trialsWallpaperz



## trialnega (21. Mai 2006)

erste in eine kommende serie trial motive. gefällts?


----------



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2006)

Ja geile Sache und gute Idee!

Will gerne mehr sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (21. Mai 2006)

200mm Hope Monotrial Schreibtischhintergrund. 
Müsste am besten auf ein 20" Cinema Display, oder generell auf ein 16:10 Display passen.


----------



## robs (21. Mai 2006)

Super Sache das, aber postet doch bitte kleine Vorschauen in 600x800 oder ähnliches Kaliber und gebt die Adresse von der Vollversion an...    hier an meinem Notebook (1024x768) muss ich immer sehr weit nach rechts scrollen um alles zu sehen  

Schöne Bilder!!


----------



## misanthropia (22. Mai 2006)

ich hae auch n schönes.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Mai 2006)

hier mal nen bild von mir das ich öfters für meinen hintergrund benutze!


----------



## trialnega (23. Mai 2006)

und noch eine für die es dreckig mögen:






als nächstes wegen häufigen anfragen mache ich noch mehr von der "urbanTrials" serie mit verschiedenen stätten. 
wenn deine statt dabei sein soll, schick mir bitte fotos mit erkennbare merkmale eure statt.

trialStial 18:15 wird eine serie nur mit styles (oder stials) und teile also wenn irh fotos von einzeln trial teilen oder coolen moves könnt ihr mir auch schicken.


----------



## SpongeBob (23. Mai 2006)

Trail wie das hin und her hüpfen mit Trailbikes oder Trails wie Singletrails etc.


----------



## Schevron (23. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Trail wie das hin und her hüpfen mit Trailbikes oder Trails wie Singletrails etc.


 
ganz einfach trIAl, nix trAIl


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Mai 2006)

@schlingsi

180er Koxx Gabel ge?


----------



## Lenin (23. Mai 2006)

@schlingsi 
suuuper schoooene fotos!!! bin schon auf die naechsten gespannt =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Mai 2006)

Trialnega, hör auf alles mit z zu schreiben das ist blöd
trialz, bikez, girlz bla bla


----------



## trialnega (24. Mai 2006)

lol


----------



## trialnega (24. Mai 2006)

urbanTrialz pariz - franz

oops 

urbanTrials paris - france


----------



## Rheingauer (24. Mai 2006)

@trialnega


Finde das Paris[z] Wallpaper schon nicht schlecht. Hast du es auch in einer Auflösung von 1280*800Pixel ?



gruß
Bastian.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (24. Mai 2006)

sehr geil trialnega
selbst gemacht? oO


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. Mai 2006)

schöne arbeit!
Freut mich das es hier noch andere Choper gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialnega (24. Mai 2006)

danke jungs: medien ist mein job aber medien und trials sind mein hobby's das passiert wenn sie auf einander treffen. 

@Rheingauer: ich hab eine version für dein angeber monitor  hier:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/508/urbanTrials_paris_1280x800.jpg

aber server verkleinert es wieder auf maximal 1024 breite. 

das heißt ich schick es dir per email.
andere frage: Rheingauer? wiesbaden/mainz Rheingau oder??


----------



## Rheingauer (25. Mai 2006)

Pff, angeber Monitor ? Willst mir nicht erzählen das du deine Bilder auf einem 17" Monitor erstellst, oder?  


Ähm, komme aus´m Rheingau. Genauer gesagt Eltville. Hast du da etwa ein schönes Bild für mich? 

Danke schonmal für Mail.

gruß
Bastian.


----------



## MrTrial (25. Mai 2006)

Da melde ich mich doch auch mal wieder zu Wort.
Und zwar mit nem link zu meinen kleinen Wallies.
Danke für die anderen!

http://www.lunatictrial.de/wallpaper.htm


----------



## Lenin (25. Mai 2006)

Da ist 'n scheenes Bildschen von Ivan Potapov aus moskau =)


----------



## trialnega (26. Mai 2006)

Geil!


----------



## Schevron (26. Mai 2006)

schnieke, aber man bekommt echt augenkrebs von!


----------



## elhefe (27. Mai 2006)

Jaaa, ist nichts für Leute auf LSD....


----------



## Trialar (27. Mai 2006)

Ich hab das ma am Compuda schnell gemodelt. Nüschts besonderes aba mir gefällts. Is halt sehr schlicht. (Aber in allen Farben erhältlich )

Habs momentan selber als Wallpaper (Selbstgemachtes ist immer noch am Besten  ).


----------



## Mador (27. Mai 2006)

Kannst des mal in so nem leuchtendem Rot reinstellen?

        MfG Seby


----------



## Schlingsi (27. Mai 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> @schlingsi
> 
> 180er Koxx Gabel ge?



jo genau... hatte verpeilt das man dann ne 200er scheibe braucht wenn man ne 180er bremse hat. hab jetzt aber deutlich mehr power. entweder habe ich mir die alte scheibe mal gehörig versaut, oder die 2cm im durchmesser merkt man wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (27. Mai 2006)

@ Mador: Ich stell die Rote Scheibe lieber in meine Gallerie. Will hier nicht alles zuposten: Gallerie


----------



## trialnega (27. Mai 2006)

voll geil! mit was hast du die gemacht? cinema, 3dStudio ???


----------



## Mador (27. Mai 2006)

@ Trialar
Vielen Dank


----------



## trialnega (11. Juni 2006)

zwei neue wallpäps: ZOO! K-9 (k-9=englische fachwort für hundefamilie)


----------



## Lenin (12. Juni 2006)

Schoenes bild von dem contest in der Ukraine


----------



## Schevron (12. Juni 2006)

die optik is cool das die felge so breit aussieht. aber das 2te bild geht net. leider


----------



## tobsen (12. Juni 2006)

trialnega schrieb:
			
		

> zwei neue wallpäps: ZOO! K-9 (k-9=englische fachwort für hundefamilie)



aha, hast du dir das seber einfallen lassen??  
das is n stinknormales, schwarz lackiertes/gepulvertes Standard-Pitbull


----------



## promexx (27. Juni 2006)

sehr geile wallpaper.

trialnega, kannst du die bilder nicht wo hochladen für alle?
imageshack.de oder sowas?


----------



## trialnega (1. Juli 2006)

ich hab meine gallery neu angeordnet somit stimmen die bildadressen nicht mehr.
hier alle nochmal:

wallpaper gallery:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialnega (1. Juli 2006)

@tobsen: ja das ist ein nicht ganz stink normales zoo! pitbull. das war mein winterprojekt und k-9 ist sein "tuning" name  den er hat kaum noch was mit den pitbull zu tun. er wiegt so viel wie ein 20" trialer und ich stehe einfach auf minimalismus und vorallem *schwarz* 

geschacksache halt... det is meinz.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2617281#post2617281


----------



## Rheingauer (1. Juli 2006)

@trialnega


Hi,

kannst du die Wallpapers noch in einer größeren Auflösung hochladen? Bei dem Frankfurt wäre das klasse  . (1280*800Pixel) ? 



gruß
Bastian


----------



## sensiminded (3. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Trialnega, hör auf alles mit z zu schreiben das ist blöd
> trialz, bikez, girlz bla bla



cryo, daz nennt sich ghetto z, daz muzz so sein


----------



## trialnega (14. Juli 2006)

hab ne seite gemacht. im urlaub aufm notebook:

lorenzotrials.com


----------



## isah (14. Juli 2006)

ich bin schwer beeindruckt.


----------



## trialsrider (14. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin schwer beeindruckt.



ich auch! weil die seite noch so frisch ist und schon
nicht mehr funktioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialnega (14. Juli 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch! weil die seite noch so frisch ist und schon
> nicht mehr funktioniert!



die seite ist auch grade in test phase
ich hatte probleme mit datenbank verbindung
geht aber jetzt wieder.


----------

